# What's the best accessory for lighting your pipe?



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

last night when i was lighting my own pipe, i was having some difficulty with lighting it with both some matches and my husband torch lighter. What is the general concensus on what's best for lighting pipes and relighting throughout the smoking?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Check the search function; there are some recent threads on this topic:tu 

Nutshell--a soft-flame (i.e. Bic) lighter, often with a bend that's specific for use with pipes. There are actual Bic-like cheapo models, which is a great place to start, but you can go well up into the hundreds buying much more permanent and stylish models.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend using a torch lighter as it has a terndency to scorch the pipe if you're not careful. Some use them and don't have an issue, but I prefer a soft flame lighter like a Bic disposable, or a soft flame butane refillable. They make lighters designed for pipe smokers that have a side flame so you don't burn your fingers as much, but the cheapest other than matches is your normal everyday $ .99 Bic.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Corona old boy is the king of the pipe lighters. I got one on eBay and it has not left my pocket since. I use it for stogies too unless its too windy and need a torch.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> *Corona old boy* is the king of the pipe lighters. I got one on eBay and it has not left my pocket since. I use it for stogies too unless its too windy and need a torch.


:tpd:

but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I just use a bic and have no problems with it other than the occasional burnt thumb if a particular tobacco is being stubborn.


----------



## Raindog (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd go for a zippo with a pipe lighter insert. Doesn't go out in the wind, looks cool, doesn't scorch the bowl, and with odourless fuel it tastes alright too. You can also get it engraved with things like "Go Home Non Smoker" or whatever.

Jeff.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SUOrangeGuy* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1250427#post1250427 
_*Corona old boy* is the king of the pipe lighters. I got one on eBay and it has not left my pocket since. I use it for stogies too unless its too windy and need a torch._


:tpd:

but they aren't cheap.

Concur and they claim free lifetime repair and maintenance if purchased from an authorized dealer i.e. Smokingpipes.com.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I use a Bic or wooden matches. Mostly a Bic, because its a little more convenient.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I use a Colibri torch lighter. Nothing else in Chicago (viz. WIND) is really palatable.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I picked one of these up the last time I was at my local pipe shop, and I love it. Its called a "Vertigo," and I think its made by Lotus. Its by far my favorite lighter to use with my pipes... no more burnt fingers, :tu then again I've only been smoking a pipe for a couple weeks p. It ran me about $15 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Look up Zippo Pipe Lighter on Ebay .....



Cheers , 
Yossi G


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Matches when there is no wind, Bic when it is windy.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Some great advice here. I'll be sure to ask around about some of the more specific lighters at the B&M...as for a bic, we got a gas station right down the road that can tie the wife over.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

well when I have them, flaming 100 dollar bills work. But I indeed use the bic's or that huge blazer torch with the adjustable flame(the one that doesn't fit in your pocket), although the blazer is a bit of an overkill.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm really liking my Zippo pipe lighter. At first I thought the larger-than-expected flame on mine was going to be a hinderance, but it's turned out to really work well. I can get the whole bowl lit without having to move the flame around, and it's very forgiving....no chance of rim charring.

Not too great for the bottom of the bowl relights, though.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I gotta go Bic... the Bic lighter (and pen) are those few things in life that work better than they should. How many things can you buy for $1 that you will likely lose prior to using up?

Also, I think people are too concerned with lighting a pipe... give it about a second of flame, puff a few times... wait. Puff again, if you need to - give it another second of flame, puff a few times... wait. Repeat as necesary. It is not a bad thing if it goes out - just light it again, take your time....most people would probably enjoy a pipe more if they let it go out once or twice in a bowl, as it would reduce their pace.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BIC. Buy them by the 5pk


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

well, I'm definitely a bic guy, until I picked up one of those Old Boy style Atoll lighters. It's nice not having your finger so close to the flame now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

paperairplane said:


> It is not a bad thing if it goes out - just light it again, take your time....most people would probably enjoy a pipe more if they let it go out once or twice in a bowl, as it would reduce their pace.


very true.

welcome to the pipe forum.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Since no one mentioned it, I'll put in a plug for my favorite pipe lighter yet (I'm a cheap-assed noob, you should kow). It's $5.49 at smokingpipes, has a bent tip to the flame comes out at an angle, and has a usable flip-down tamper. Here's a link:

http://www.smokingpipes.com/accessories/other_lighters/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=5909


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Professor, I have used those and they work great. A little more epensive then bic, but worth it.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

That bentley lighter was the first one I bought, still got it, but it's a bastard to light, flint just doesn't work right on it...bought another cheap one after that, that doesn't work properly either, so I forked out €75 for a Corona Pipe magie. Well worth the extra bucks.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an old boy and a pipemaster both made by IM Corona. They can be pricey but they are the best money I have ever spent. Other than pipes and tobacco.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am still using a Bic, but I am going to give in and get an Old Boy, after all the great things I keep hearing about them.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I got my original old boy back today. I left it in my folks couch. I can't believe how much I missed this lighter considering all the others I have. My PB-207 takes 2nd and got some extra time in the rotation (cigars not pipes).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Joed gave me a Corona Old Boy ages back, and it works great. Probably the only lighter i've ever managed to not lose after a month.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive been using a bic with no problems, Ive got a zippo that I have sent in to have a pipe lighter insert put in. Also just ordered a Bently lighter w/tamper from smoking pipes. Maybe one day I will bite the bullet and get an old boy. I just cant sink the extra cash in a lighter at the moment, not considering my bic is doing just fine. :2

Edit: Forgot to mention I have also used a single flame torch, it works great with the Frank method but when packing using the 3 layer method I seem to get tunneling. I have yet to have a problem with charring the rim but I haven't got the nerve to try it on my "better" pipes. Also the lighter I mentioned I just bought is the one The Professor linked to.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

at the last KC herf, ultramag had just purchased a zippo from the pipe shop... he kept having to borrow the Old Boy.
at the pipe show, he went and bought an Old Boy....

at the hillbilly herf, croatan had one that's 11 yrs old, still lighting his pipes.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> at the last KC herf, ultramag had just purchased a zippo from the pipe shop... he kept having to borrow the Old Boy.
> at the pipe show, he went and bought an Old Boy....


It is true. Ultramag has various acquisition disorders as well. I now have two zippo pipe lighters, one Old Boy, and a boat load of kitchen matches. I like using all of the above at different times and places. I think a match is hard to beat for a charring lights, a Zippo can't be beat outdoors, and if push came to shove I'd give them all up for the Old Boy. It is definately the best all-around light for a pipe IMO.

I'd like to see a Pipemaster by Corona like dogsplayinpoker mentioned above. Surely I need another lighter. :r


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tried out the Bentley today, a great lighter for the money I recommend throwing one in your next order from smokingpipes.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I'd like to see a Pipemaster by Corona like dogsplayinpoker mentioned above. Surely I need another lighter. :r


http://www.marscigars.com/ProductImages/Thumb_PM_8441_tXif.gif

Here are some and on sale at that!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

My brother in law has one like this, and I have used it a few times and love it! It's a Colibri Connaught with a soft flame and built in tamper.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

My brand new colibri cigar lighter has not be working very well lately. But when it is working I have notice the tabacco stays lit -- opposed to a match light....


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

DUCK said:


> last night when i was lighting my own pipe, i was having some difficulty with lighting it with both some matches and my husband torch lighter. What is the general concensus on what's best for lighting pipes and relighting throughout the smoking?


best concensus... you-tube franks method

no matter what you use to light, your pipe keeps going


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

shakespeare said:


> best concensus... you-tube franks method
> 
> no matter what you use to light, your pipe keeps going


Thanks for all the input and advice....The more I smoke my pipe the better I am getting at it - practice makes mostly perfect....mostly... QUACK!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

The best lighter, that I have used, is a Corona Old Boy.


----------

